# 5 gallon hex reef



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

i have a 5 gallon eclipse hex with 10 watt 50/50 powercompacts with a 10lb DSB and 6lb of rock...2 polyp clonies and green star polyps, 2 hermits 2 snails one arrow crab 1 purple firefish and 1 blackcap basslet....im thinking of moving it toa 6.6 long with a 16in retrofit kit..24watt powrcompacts...cant afford a 20long set up unless people out there are willing to donate/sell 4 cheap...im onthe tank for air exhange...think it would be worth it...i work at petco so ill get that 6.6 bookshelf tank for cheap and add a new filter and lighting.sorry for the choppy post thought/typed as i went along


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm afraid I can't quite understand what some of this means, like:
"im on the tank for air exchange."

I did make out enough to be able to tell you that a 6.6 is not going to be any real improvement. Even a 10 is too small for a Blackcap, but it would okay for the other stuff.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd just save up these next few weeks and get at least a 30 gallon, don't worry about buying more liverock or lights... use the lights you have on the 5 and the stip light and they'll make it untill you get enough money for a better lighting system. Even a 10 gallon would be better than a 6.6 (plus cheaper).


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

true but i just broke downa 30gal cuz i got tired of the maintence..i had it for years and doin a 5 is cake...i wanted to get the 6.6 cuz its much longer and has more surface area for oxygen exchange cuz im sure as yell not putting in a air pump...im considering buying a 20 long i found with a 5 gall refug


----------

